# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #8602 RpMz, Κερατέα

## RpMz

Κόμβος RpMz (#8602) - ΝοτιοΑνατολική Αττική - Κερατέα 


Router: 
rb433ah 
IP: 10.70.115.1 - gw.rpmz.awmn 

Links: 
RpMz(8602) IP:10.70.115.69 - awmn-Teo (12324) IP:10.70.115.70 - grid 28 (5GHz) 


Access Point: 
Dlink 900AP+ & Omni 15db 
SSID: AP-awmn8602 
Channel: 13 - 2472
IP: 10.70.115.8 gw-ap.powerteamz.awmn 
DHCP IP range: 10.70.115.15 - 10.70.115.20 
MAC Filter (Msg for connection)

Access Point2:
awmn-freespot use for awmn+inet

Clients: 
Panos #9114 - IP: 10.70.115.24 (gw-panos.powerteamz.awmn), 10.70.115.25 (Panos.powerteamz.awmn) 
Pavlos #3760 - IP: 10.70.115.21 (gw-pavlos.powerteamz.awmn), 10.70.115.22 (pavlos.powerteamz.awmn) 
apd #11676 - IP 10.70.115.26 (gw-apd.powerteamz.awmn), 10.70.115.27 (apd-desktop.powerteamz.awmn), 10.70.115.28 (apd-laptop.powerteamz.awmn), 10.70.115.29 [spare]
Aygoustos #9805 10.70.115.30 - gw-aygoustos.powerteamz.awmn ,10.70.115.31 - ap-aygoustos.powerteamz.awmn, 10.70.115.32 - aygoustos.powerteamz.awmn, 10.70.115.33 - mitsos.powerteamz.awmn, 10.70.115.34 - giannis9805.powerteamz.awmn
gr_kiWi_keRatEa (#12354) - IP: 10.70.115.35 - gw-gr_kiwi.powerteamz.awmn, 10.70.115.200/29
Vediovis2 (#13857) - IP: 10.70.115.36 (gw-Vediovis2.powerteamz.awmn) - 10.70.115.39

Server: 
OS:Win2k8 
IP: 10.70.115.2 - ns0.rpmz.ns.awmn 

Services: 
DNS: Host & Resolve (& Internet) - ns.rpmz.awmn / 10.70.115.2 
Web Server: http://www.rpmz.awmn / 10.70.115.2, Inet: http://rpmz.no-ip.org 
Mail Server pop3/smtp: rpmz.no-ip.org - mail.rpmz.awmn - Email Domains: powerteamz.awmn - rpmz.no-ip.org 
IRC: irc://irc.powerteamz.awmn:6667 / irc://10.70.115.2:6667, SSL Port: +6697, rpmz.irc.awmn / 10.70.115.2, Inet: rpmz.no-ip.org - rpmz.wirc.gr 
FTP: ftp://ftp.rpmz.awmn / ftp://10.70.115.2 
Icecast: http://radio.rpmz.awmn:8000
Web Stats: http://stats.powerteamz.awmn/graphs
NTP Server: 10.70.115.1 [Mikrotik]

----------


## ChoOSeN

Καλορίζικος.
Καλό περπάτημα στην δύσκολη πορεία σου, δύσκολα τα πράγματα εκεί που είσαι!! 
 ::   ::

----------


## RpMz

thanx ChoOSeN  ::

----------


## RpMz

Μία ενημέρωση σε ποιο στάδιο είμαστε...

Στο Access Point εγκαταστάθηκε μία Omni 15db και λειτουργεί DHCP

Εγκαταστάθηκε ΤαρατσοPC, P3 στα 733 με 128ΜΒ Ram & 8GB HDD & Microtic με 2 ιf έτοιμα, μία cm9 & cm6, με πιάτο 1,10 -1,20 (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς) με feeder nvak και άλλο ένα feeder για τους 2.4


Εγκατάσταση server με Win2k (Duron 900MHz, 512 MB Ram DDR, 60 GB + 40 GB HDD)
Υπηρεσίες:
DNS
Web
FTP
Mail - Webmail
Newsgroup
IRC (Συνδεμένος με AWMN)

Υπάρχει μία μικρή διασύνδεση με άλλα 2 άτομα και φιλοξενώ 2 πελάτες...

Ελεήστε τον φτωχό με κανα link μήπως βγούμε AWMN και εμείς απο δώ  ::   ::

----------


## RpMz

Εδω και μία βδομάδα είναι συνδεμένη η εξής MAC: 00-13-02-54-77-EF DHCP: 10.70.115.12

Απο Laptop πρέπει να είναι, αλλά ας ενημερώσει...  ::

----------


## nbaltas

τι γίνεται φίλε RpMz... πώς πάει το πράγμα στην περιοχή. έχεις κάποιο νέο για επέκταση ώς τα μέρη σου ή τελικά από άνδρο θα κάνουμε την δουλειά? (τωρα που μπαίνουμε και οι 2 στην μαμα πατρίδα, αν βρω μπολικο χρόνο ίσως ασχοληθώ με την άνδρο, αφού έχω να πάω από το καλοκαίρι)

έχω ένα φίλο από κορωπι που περιμένει και αυτός σαν τρελλος....

----------


## RpMz

Δυστυχώς τίποτα ακόμη... Το παλεύουμε απο την Παιανία αλλά πολύ δύσκολο και απο εκεί, οπότε μόνο άμα γίνει καμία κίνηση απο τον Υμηττό τότε θα συνδεθούμε και εμείς αλλά ούτε και απο εκεί ενδιαφέρον βλέπουμε... Βλέπεις εδω, πολλά άτομα θέλουν να συνδεθούν, αλλά κανείς δεν κάνει την αρχή και περιμένουν απο εμάς ώστε να γίνει κάτι ή περιμένουν πρώτα να συνδεθούμε AWMN και μετά να συνδεθούν.. Αλλά και άμα γίνει κάτι μόνο για την πάρτη τους κοιτάνε χωρίς να υπάρχει μετά διαθεσιμότητα για άλλα links ώστε να συνεχιστεί το AWMN παραπέρα... 

Το καλό είναι ότι απο τότε που έγιναν οι δοκιμές με την Άνδρο μέχρι σήμερα, είμαστε συνολικά 3 κόμβοι και 2 client που έχω στο AP μου, οπότε η κατάσταση παλεύεται έστω και μόνοι μας... 

Πάντως με τον καιρό ετοιμάζω και πραγματάκια για Άνδρο μιας και μου είναι το μόνο εύκολο σημείο που μπορώ να έχω πιάτο (στα άλλα link που έχω, παίζω μόνο με grid)... Αλλα που θα πάει, δεν το βάζουμε κάτω, θα συνδεθούμε και εμείς κάποια στιγμή... 

Φυσικά τώρα που θα πάμε φαντάροι, θα μείνουν στάσιμα τα πράματα απο την μεριά μου (προσπάθειες κτλ), αλλά δεν πτοούμαι, μιας και οι υπόλοιποι κόμβοι και γενικώς όλοι οι κόμβοι της Ανατολικής Αττικής, θα κάνουν τα πάντα ώστε να συνδεθούμε...

Αυτά προς το παρόν...  ::  

RpMz

----------


## nbaltas

αντε λοιπόν καλή δύναμη εύχομαι, καλό μας φανταριλίκι και ελπίζω να βρούμε λίγο χρόνο όντας φαντάροι να ασχοληθούμε, κυρίως εγώ να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα της άνδρου.  ::

----------


## RpMz

Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα, και γω σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλά links, και καλό μας φανταριλίκι  ::

----------


## RpMz

Πλέον ο IRC Server ακούει και ασύρματα στο domain rpmz.irc.awmn και προτείνετε για κόμβους της Ανατολικής Αττικής...

Περισσότερα στο http://www.wirc.gr/forum

----------


## ChoOSeN

Νά'τος και ο AWMNάτος RpMzόΓιαννος..  ::   ::   ::  
Welcum t0 life!  ::

----------


## RpMz

Ο κόμβος θα πέσει σε κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## nbaltas

> Ο κόμβος θα πέσει σε κάποια στιγμή...


κράταααααααααα!!!!

----------


## RpMz

O Ασθενής απεβίωσε.. Για κάποιο λόγο to taratsopc κάνει boot όποτε του καπνίσει...Πήγα να του βάλω μία cm6 με τον νέο adpator και απο τότε άρχισε τα κουλά... Υπομονή μέχρι να βρώ κανα καλό σκουπιδαριό μέχρι να το φτιάξω  ::

----------


## RpMz

Μετά απο βίαιες πράξεις, προδέρμ, αλλαγή φλάντζας εγκεφάλου, το taratsopc μετάβηκε σε αλλαγή hardware και πλέον δουλεύει (ακόμη  ::  ) με amd duron 900MHz, mobo Gigabyte 7VTXEκαι 128MB DDR-RAM. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα αντέξει! Περιμένουμε και τον καινούργιο adaptor για να μπεί η cm6 απάνω, εγκαταστάθηκε στον ιστό grid 5GHZ 28db και θα δοκιμάσουμε να βγάλουμε το link με τον polinux στα 5GHz... Σε μία τυχαία δοκιμή πέρναγε το σήμα, και η δοκιμή είχε γίνει με μία ferimex 24 (5GHz) ντυμένη με αλουμινόχαρτο.. Αυτά μέχρι στιγμής... Νεότερα όταν έρθει ο adaptor...

----------


## RpMz

Πλέον το σουβλάκι με τον κόμβο polinux αναβαθμίστηκε σε 802.11a.. Ο εξοπλισμός αποτελείται από cm6 και grid pacific wireless 28... Από την απέναντι πλευρά, cm6 και πιάτο gilbertini 1m.. Από κεντράρισμα, μόνο ότι έκανα εγώ (πυξίδα) και χρειάζεται καλύτερο από εμένα αλλά λόγω ότι ήταν βράδυ δεν κάναμε κάτι παραπάνω.. Το σήμα είναι στο -72.. Αυτά μέχρι στιγμής..  ::

----------


## dti

Μπράβο, συνεχίστε την προσπάθεια για καλύτερο σήμα. 
Πρέπει να είναι το πιο μακρινό link με Pacific Wireless σε 802.11a από τη μια πλευρά...

----------


## RpMz

Δαμιανέ δεν προλάβαμε να κάνουμε και πολλά πράματα.... Μόνο λίγο κεντράρισμα απο την δική μου πλευρά και αυτό έγινε με πυξίδα μιας και δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να την ρυθμίζω με το χέρι την κεραία.. Λίγο περισσότερο τις αντηρίδες να σφίξω ώστε να πιάσω την κατάλληλη κλίση.. Άλλο ένα που δεν κάναμε ήταν να βρούμε την καταλληλότερη συχνότητα.. Αλλά εντάξει έχουμε μέρες και για αυτό  ::

----------


## polinux

Και να μπορούσαμε να ανέβουμε στον ιστό του Γιάννη δεν θα με ΄βλεπε ούτε με τα κυάλλια...Πώς περνά αυτό το link...ένας θεός το ξέρει!!
 :: 
Θα πάιξουμε μ τις συχνότητες να βρούμε την βέλτιστη..

----------


## RpMz

New Client!

apd - #11676

----------


## RpMz

H dsl έχει πέσει, οπότε μερικές υπηρεσίες του κόμβου υπολειτουργούν...  ::

----------


## RpMz

Νέος Client συνδέθηκε απάνω στο AP.
Aygoustos - #9805 

IPs: 
10.70.115.30 - gw-aygoustos.powerteamz.awmn 
10.70.115.31 - ap-aygoustos.powerteamz.awmn 
10.70.115.32 - aygoustos.powerteamz.awmn 
10.70.115.33 - mitsos.powerteamz.awmn

----------


## klarabel

> New Client!
> 
> apd - #11676


Γιάννη να μου προσέχεις τον client!!!!
Θα είσαι εκεί σήμερα Κυριακή 13-5-07 ?

----------


## RpMz

Δυστυχώς μπαίνο μέσα  ::

----------


## RpMz

Στον email server έγιναν delete τα ανενεργά account...

----------


## RpMz

Το access Point έχει βγεί εκτός λειτουργίας λόγω πιθανής βλάβης... Παίζει να πήγε διακοπές για πάντα! Εντος των ημερών θα το κοιτάξω...

----------


## RpMz

Το AP πλέον λειτουργεί.. Το ταρατσοpc πήρε μερικές μέρες άδεια για διακοπές και αυτο... Αύριο θα το κοιτάξω...

----------


## RpMz

New Client: gpk - #13554

----------


## senius

> Το AP πλέον λειτουργεί.. Το ταρατσοpc πήρε μερικές μέρες άδεια για διακοπές και αυτο..


Καλησπέρα σας κύριε κομβούχε.

Θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ σαν *client* πάνω στον κόμβο σας?

Ο εξοπλισμός μου είναι ενα *πιάτο 2,20 m*, και ap d-ilink 900.

Μου αρέσει να συνδέομαι με μακρινούς κόμβους.!!

Θα με δεχθήτε ?
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## RpMz

Μόνο μακρινούς δεχόμαστε client  ::

----------


## RpMz

Πλέον νέα υπηρεσία στον κόμβο!

Μετερεολογικός σταθμός εγκαταστάθηκε στον κόμβο... Άλλος ένας για την Ανατολική Αττική!

Wireless: http://www.rpmz.awmn/weather

Internet: http://rpmz.no-ip.org/weather

----------


## senius

Καλορίζικη η υπηρεσια σου Γιάννη.
Αναλυτική, η πληροφόρηση.
Μπράβο.!!!  ::  

Ελα και στο κέντρο Αθήνας να μας την φτιάξεις, στον server του djbill.

----------


## sv1bjr

Μπράβο Γιάννη, τι θα γινόταν η Αν. Αττική χωρίς εσένα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## RpMz

Αυτά δεν είναι τίποτα! Εαν πάνε όλα καλά, να δείς αναβαθμήσεις προς τα εσάς που έχουν να γίνουν!!!

----------


## klarabel

Καλορίζικος ο νέος meteo ...sat σου, Γιάννη. Φεουδάρχη της Ανατολικής Αττικής, τα σέβη μου !!! Πολύ καλή υπηρεσία και μπράβο σου.
Αν και όπως σου είχα πεί, είχε περάσει από το μυαλό μου κάποια στιγμή κάτι ανάλογο (μέσω του συναδέλφου κλπ), αλλά όταν έμαθα το κόστος το παρέπεμψα στίς ..καλένδες.

----------


## RpMz

Ο κόμβος εδώ και μέρες είναι down.. Μέσα στη βδομάδα πιστέυω πως θα είναι up...

----------


## RpMz

Router is running...

----------


## RpMz

New Client..

Vediovis2 (#13857)

----------


## sv1bjr

Πολύ ωραία Γιάννη

Ο πέμπτος αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Καιρός να αρχίσουν να μεταλάσσονται σε backbone ορισμένοι για να απλωνόμαστε.

----------


## RpMz

Πλέον και οι δύο τελευταίες υπηρεσίες του κόμβου..

http://www.rpmz.awmn/speedtest

Και *dc.rpmz.awmn* συνδεμένο με το Open DC Hub...

Πιστέυω να εξυπηρετήσουν όσο πιο πολύ γίνετε το κοινό της ΝοτιοΑνατολικής & Ανατολικής Αττικής  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

άντε καλές δουλειές  ::

----------


## senius

Μπράβο βρε Γιάννη.

----------


## RpMz

Ο κόμβος θα έχει ένα μικρο downtime στης υπηρεσίες του μιας και θα περαστεί ενα rack.. 

Και ο θεός μαζί μας!!!

----------


## RpMz

Ready..

----------


## RpMz

Ο παλιός mail server πήρε δρόμο και μπήκε hMailServer... 

Λόγο ότι webmail δεν βρήκα για τον mail server τα account θα δημιουργούνται χειροκίνητα, οπότε όποιος χρειάζετε ένα account ας με ειδοποιήσει... 

Θα είναι υπο δοκιμή...

domains: 
powerteamz.awmn 
rpmz.awmn 
rpmz.no-ip.org (Internet)

----------


## RpMz

http://cam.rpmz.awmn/live.jpg

Για δοκιμάστε να δείτε

Δεν έχει ακόμη τελικές ρυθμίσεις...

----------


## RpMz

Quagga ready!

Special thanx to JB172,7bpm, and blackcat1(giannis1)...

----------


## Neuro

> http://cam.rpmz.awmn/live.jpg
> 
> Για δοκιμάστε να δείτε
> 
> Δεν έχει ακόμη τελικές ρυθμίσεις...


Μια χαρά, δες και αυτή τη HTML σελίδα στο συνημμένο. Έχει javascript που κάνει refresh τη σελίδα (άρα και την εικόνα) κάθε 10 δεύτερα.

----------


## RpMz

H camera δουλέυει κι στην σελίδα http://www.rpmz.awmn/weather

Thanx Neuro για την σελίδα, θα την μελετήσω κ μάλλον θα σε ενοχλήσω, που σκέφτομαι κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που έχεις φτοιάξει, αλλα λόγω μη γνώσης το άφησα...

----------


## RpMz

Στο Access Point ενεργοποιήθηκε Mac filtering.. Όποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί ας με ενημερώσει...

----------


## RpMz

Μετά από πολύ καιρό ο κόμβος είναι πάλι up (special thanks to awmn-teo #12324) με ένα ενεργό link και 2 ενεργούς client.

Αρκετές υπηρεσίες είναι κάτω (όχι οι σημαντικές όμως), και σιγά σιγά μαζευόμαστε όπως τον παλιό καλό καιρό..

Ευχαριστώ

Γιάννης - RpMz

----------


## RpMz

Καλημέρα σας,

Ο κόμβος RpMz - #8602 που είναι το πατρικό μου στην περιοχή της Κερατέας, ψάχνει για 1 bblink. 

Με εκτίμηση

----------


## mikemtb

Call me 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## RpMz

Συνεχίζεται η αναζήτηση bb.

----------


## RpMz

Συνεχίζεται η αναζήτηση..

----------


## RpMz

Μετά απο καιρό, ξανα στο AWMN!!

Να ευχαριστήσω τον κόμβο cotton - Γιώργο!!

Καιρός να οργανώσουμε ξανά την περιοχή!!

----------


## RpMz

Ανέβηκε πάλι το speedtest με νέα εφαρμογή.

http://speedtest.rpmz.awmn

thanx Geolos!

----------


## Convict

'Ελα ρε σειρά.!

----------


## RpMz

Σηκώσαμε και τον irc server! 

irc.rpmz.awmn - irc.rpmz.gr 

Σύντομα connect ξανά και με το PWMN irc servers!

Κάποιος να κάνει approve το irc.awmn μιας και μας το παραχώρησε ο Acinonyx!!

Περιμένουμε και τους παλιούς server να ξανασυνδεθούν και να τα λέμε και απο εκεί!

----------


## RpMz

Νέο link με DimosNode #23128!

Ετοιμάζουμε και εναλλακτική διαδρομή απο Πάνειο!!

----------


## gas

Μπράβο στους εμπλεκόμενους.

----------


## geolos

Όντως μπράβο παιδιά  :: 

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

> Νέο link με DimosNode #23128!
> 
> Ετοιμάζουμε και εναλλακτική διαδρομή απο Πάνειο!!



ευελπιστώ οχι σε Α .

----------


## RpMz

Turbo B  ::

----------


## Convict

802.11ac ftw και όλα τα υπόλοιπα απλά keystrokes  ::

----------


## RpMz

Βγήκε και η εναλακτική διαδρομή!!

Ετοιμάζετε και άλλος κόμβος!

Επίσης ψάχνουμε κόμβο-κλειδί προς την περιοχή Βγέθι (κοντά στο βουνό με τους αναμεταδότες).

Το συγκεκριμένο σημείο έχει οπτική επαφή προς Κερατέα και Λαύριο ταυτόχρονα.

Μετά άνετα μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε το AWMN προς Λαύριο.

----------


## mikemtb

Ενα δημόσιο ευχαριστώ στο φίλο Δήμο 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## RpMz

Respect στον Δήμο!!!

----------

